# Vacuform Aurora tjet and Vibe Glass



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to try vacuforming glass for some tjets as it seems simpler than getting clear resin to turn our correctly. Any estimate on the thickness of sheet goods to replicate Vibrator glass (which seems thinner than tjet glass)? My first project would be to make Vibe xk140 and Vibe Mercedes glass. 

I'd make a mold of the originals in some heat resistant material and have a line on a small dental vacuform machine. Any guesses as to material thickness would be appreciated.

Tom


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobwoodly said:


> I'd like to try vacuforming glass for some tjets as it seems simpler than getting clear resin to turn our correctly. Any estimate on the thickness of sheet goods to replicate Vibrator glass (which seems thinner than tjet glass)? My first project would be to make Vibe xk140 and Vibe Mercedes glass.
> 
> I'd make a mold of the originals in some heat resistant material and have a line on a small dental vacuform machine. Any guesses as to material thickness would be appreciated.
> 
> Tom


Tom , 
take a look at some vacuformed bodies if you have any or access to gauge thickness . Most of them are around .007 to.010 so if that works if will give ya a reference point. Also if your looking for something a tad more sturdy consider butyrate ( spell ? ) similar to the old Kirby bodies . Thicker at around .015 -/.017 i think or so that may be used too. I'm guessing here that the dental vacuformer has a smaller pull / suction that another type device like my super mega shop vac size ? That said i suspect it will pull what ya need. If not use a heat gun to add flex to edges during pulls for a better draw down.

Bear :wave:


----------



## Slot-Rev (Mar 2, 2011)

*windows*

Tom,
I have been vac forming windows for a while for all my resin bodies,Keep in mind when you pull the window it will not be the same thickness as when you start it will be thinner.As far as the Dental unit -thats what I have been using for a long time.I also built a small unit and used it alot before purchasing the dental unit.I have a article on my website about building that and some other things.Dont think I can post my website url but username is close.

Trey


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Trey and Bear thanks for the info!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the dental vacuum fomers actually have a lot of pull based on that they have to pull sheet that is much thicker for retainers, tray and the like. regardless of original thickness, you will want to stay with .010 to .015 clear sheet. also, remember that pulling over existing windows or direct casts of same is going to make the dimensions of the drawn plastic a little larger. you can use original windows, but you must fill them with something to prevent crushing and melt. forget Lexan, it needs to be much too hot for what you want to do. I am no pro, but I've made many mistakes and my lessons might help others avoid same.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Bob,
I measured a few windows this morning, and it looks like they are about 1mm thick. That converts to 39 mil!!!! I've never tried forming windows, but work for a company that sells plastic, and we have a dental vacuformer that I've used. The thickest Lexan I've formed is 15 mil, most customers want to go as thin as possible, but think it would do thicker. I've also never used butyrate, but if you need a lower temperature alternative to Lexan, I'd try PETG. I've got some 30 mil gray Lexan at the house here. There is a picture of it in my photos. It looks like green tinted glass. I can send you a couple of 8" X 10"s to experiment with, if you'd like. PM me your address if interested.
Joe


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Joe,

Thanks for the gracious offer and thanks for the measurement! I've got to get the dental vacuformer first and I'll try a few different materials to see what works. I'll email you when I get to that stage. Thanks again!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*First windshields*

I bought some .030 Polycarbonate from small parts - https://www.smallparts.com/dp/B000ILK024. I made a plaster cast of an existing windshield. Since the field of the vacuum form machine is about 4" x 4" and my part is tiny, I decided not to use the the vacuum capability and just used heat to make it form to the mold. Since this windshield is a pretty simple shape if worked ok. 

I could have save myself some time if I had made the blank a perfect rectangle, but it is easy enough to fix.










An oven or a heat gun would do the same trick. I need to figure out how to shrink my vacuum field so I can use this for more complex curves without wasting a 4x4 sheet on a tiny windshield. I made the piece a bit taller so I could file the bottom to make the mounting tabs










The gray one is my first attempt, the second came out better. Still a lot of handwork but they are clear and sturdy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very cool Bob!

You gonna work on one for the "Mercilessly Bent" too?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Mercedes is next*

Bill,

The Mercedes is next but I think I'm going to need the vacuum to do those. I don't have a master for the Mercedes glass mold and am hoping to pick one of those up in my travels. I had 6 of the Jags in need - some with repaired wheel wells, which in my opinion are the easiest of any wheel well to fix from a profile standpoint. Those are not up to your ability will but will pass my Earl Schiebe quality test - shiny with limited runs and goobers.

The tip you and others gave on the Dune Buggy windshields out of CD Cases was a great one and the Vibes tend to be the next largest problem. If I ever get this whole vacuum form thing figured out making glass replicas could be easier than messing with resin.

Tom aka bobwoodly


----------



## GoldenJet (May 26, 2011)

What about making more than one window at a time to "use" up the space?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

GoldenJet said:


> What about making more than one window at a time to "use" up the space?


I need to get a few more molds going then that will make sense. Thanks!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like a pretty good start Tom! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Tom, When and if you decide to parley a few of those glass pieces let me know. I have a few Jags, Mercedes, Corvettes and Cobras etc that need them. Once you get a mold set up to pop them in quantities, it should be a breeze!! Have a good day!


----------

